# Sheraton Vistana Owners - I need your opinion



## TimeshareVagabond (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got a trade into Vistana Resort in Orlando.   I have never stayed there as I own a Marriott and usually use it when traveling to Orlando.
We will be there with our 20 yr old kids.
Which units should I request when checking in?  I have heard a little about Lakes, Falls, Courts etc.
We like to use our patio and sit out side in the evening.
We will be using the pools and prefer a pool with some private areas to sunbath.
We will also be using the work out facilities.
What is your opinion?
Thanks,


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2012)

Starwood reserves the right to assign you to any unit that fits the description on your exchange.  Since each phase has specific check-in dates and specific types of units, you will be assigned within those parameters.  

That being said, I don't think you can go wrong with any phase, because the whole resort has just been completely renovated.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 2, 2012)

For what you want I would say any unit at Vistana should be fine for you. Maybe a lower level unit if available but really it shouldn't matter.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Was just at the Vistana and it fit our needs.   Close to Disney without being at Disney.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 2, 2012)

I like Cascades ..., however the fitness room in fountains is good - great equipment, and the pool there is great as well.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 3, 2012)

We were in Cascades, good central location!


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 3, 2012)

i was in lakes in may 2012.  loved it.  the only tiny downside was that the nicer pool was a little farther away.

i found it very comparable to staying in a marriott (except for a few more sales messages during the week...and they didn't provide shampoo, just soap.)


----------

